# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  MTA Hồ Chí Minh - Ai tham gia nào?

## CKD

Hế nhô anh em!
Có thể mai 07-07-2016, CKD sẽ tham gia MTA.
Anh em nào mai có tung tăng trong đấy thì a nhô hoặc sms nhé. Có gì anh em tranh thủ cafe đàm đạo xíu.


http://mtavietnam.com/vn/trang-chu/

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

hehe em đang tính mai đi xem mà ko biết có rảnh rỗi chưa  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Có cần vé gì ko a ?

----------


## anhcos

Sáng mai tớ cũng đi chung với mấy ae trong cty, cỡ 9~10h gì đó là ok rồi.

----------


## Gamo

> Có cần vé gì ko a ?


Cóa, ko được mang dép lên, cấm trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi...

----------


## hung1706

hehe trang phục thì nghiêm chỉnh, tránh áo 3 lỗ quần short dép lê.
lúc vào cửa có đăng kí thẻ khách. Nếu đi theo dạng cá nhân thì nếu đông quá nó sẽ hạn chế ko cho vào, tốt nhất là đi theo nhóm dưới dạng Cty hoặc Trung tâm đào tạo gì đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Mai e tính đi mà ko biết có yêu cầu gì ko ợ, chỉ sợ ko cho vào.

----------


## CKD

open mà lo gì.
ăn mặc lịch sự, không trần truồng, không dép lê.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## vusvus

ơ bác CKD cũng có đi nữa ah, tiếc quá mai e bận rồi hôm bữa bên Meslab có gọi mời e mà ko đi được, bên Meslab nói không đăng ký trước thì vào đợi làm thẻ hơi lâu, trưa thì có buffet miễn phí

----------


## lineage2

Em đi xem hai hôm nay rồi, công nhận là phê. Bên em tính mua con máy của Bytronic, bác nào xem qua rồi cho em xin chút cảm nghỉ thử. Em xin cám ơn.

----------


## CKD

Anh em có mặt thì sms hay a nhô gì đó nhoé... tranh thủ được thì off cafe tí.

----------


## CKD

Bắt đầu thôi.

----------


## solero

Chụp nhiều ảnh hàng hot vào thím nhé!

----------


## ducduy9104

Sáng đi mà không chụp hình, thôi đành chụp cái quà tặng Siemen cho hấp dẫn vậy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huuminhsh

^^ mai em đi se cung cấp cho các bác ảnh Full HD không che  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

con máy Bytronic chỉ là con phay cơ , hàng mới 100% , các tiện ích chạy tự động ok , gắn thước quang 0.001mm , ngoài điều đó ra thì em thấy xác máy nho nhỏ , chẳng hơn con Kanto cơ em mua ngày trước bao nhiêu , chỉ thua mỗi cái thước quang chỉ có 0.005mm thôi.

xài BT 40 , đầu xoay được , cần lú ra rất ngon và đa dụng , nhưng ngược lại Z gá spindle sẽ yếu , phay mạnh , ăn sâu sẽ rung nhiều  , nếu làm đồ không cần phay bạo lực thì ok , nhưng với giá 300tr thì vẫn có nhiều lựa chọn . Cố gắng đặt hàng thì 100 chai 1 con phay cơ 2nd của japan như thế mà vẫn còn cứng ngắt , 200 tr còn lại em chơi loại phay cố định chuyên quét mặt và 1 con phay ngang nhiều lúc cần xẻ rãnh  ( ý kiến riêng em thôi nhé ) còn bác thích và đủ khả năng thì chơi à.

----------

lineage2

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Có khu nào về dây chuyền uốn ống ko anh Nam ?
Nay định đi mà chưa đi kịp

----------


## lineage2

Dạ xin lỗi mọi người em đưa hơi thiếu thông tin,máy bên em tính mua của Bystronic là con máy chấn cnc 3m 160t. Bên em chọn nó là vì nó có 3 cái ben ở dưới để bù lực chấn, vì mấy cái máy chấn bên em ko con nào chấn một đoạn dài khoản 2m mà góc chấn đều từ đầu tới đuôi cả. Cứ hai đầu của đường chấn lên đúng góc là khoản giửa nó bị ển ển rất khó chịu.

----------


## lineage2

Em nó đây, mà giá chát quá, gần 2 tỷ đồng, đắng đo ghê 😥

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin góp tí hình giúp vui.
Vòng vòng cả cái khuôn viên thì đa số máy móc em không quan tâm quá nhiều vì hổng có tiền. Quan tâm chính là các loại Dao cụ, linear motion (chỉ có Hiwin thôi, năm trc có THK và IKO), và high speed spindle.

Dàn sờ-pín này không có giá rao, em đã email và hy vọng lão HQ có gửi lại vào email em  :Big Grin: 







Chuyến đi này liên quan khá nhiều đến HQ, chắc là có duyên roài. Nhờ có ly beer nên mới mạnh dạn tí hehe  :Smile: )))



Thanks all !

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## ronaldinho_07

A Hưng tính xúc em hồng hồng đó về luôn hả  :Smile: )

----------


## ppgas

Giờ mới về tới nhà, khong kịp chém gió với anh em. Ôi kiếp làm thuê  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

